

Patterns of 'bad' startups - hoare
http://mbites.com/2011/06/08/lessons-unlearned-the-lame-startup/

======
thomasfl
If you don't believe this, try looking up a failed startup that's similar to
yours and read why it failed. Lessons from failed startups
[http://autopsy.io](http://autopsy.io)

~~~
hoare
thats a cool list, thanks for sharing!

